# what size meat grinder



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

I am going to buy a meat grinder what size and type do you recommend I will do about 4-6 deer ayear between me and a few friends


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's about the same number of deer we do. I have a LEM 3/4 hp and it slams right through the meat. I think a 1/2 hp would have been more than enough. Some of the cheeper grinders have plastic gears so you might want to check that part when purchasing.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks it will be a lem for sure I was debating between 1\2 or 3/4 the price is a big difference in going to try a 3/4 tomorrow my buddy friend has one


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i used a kitchen aid with the grinder attachment and i was pleased with the results, it's serves many purposes on top of that, but very pricey.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i used a kitchen aid with the grinder attachment and i was pleased with the results, it's serves many purposes on top of that, but very pricey.


I too have that(kitchen aid) and works OK for my purpose but don't grind a whole lot....I prefer steaks,roast,and deer tips....I had an Oster mixer/grinder with the plastic gears and tore them up.....I found out they were plastic gears the hard way


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I got the 3/4 and LOVE it. Had it 6 or 7 years now, runs great. Do 4-6 a year.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

I just used 1/2 hp last night and I'm sold. It ground through that meat so fast and was quite. All I can say is WOW


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have the 1 hp model. It's more than I need. It grinds an entire deer in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

We have an old school 1/2 hp cabelas grinder. 3-4 deer a year, my daughters hog this year, and we typically purchase pork butts and make 100 lbs Hungarian sausage per year. Did 5 elk with it back in 2010. We use wild game bags in 1 and 2 lb sizes, and a large attachment to grind right into the bag. A quick twist and slip through the auto-tape wrapper, and into the freezer.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the cabelas 1hp and love it. It has done a lot of deer. Great grinder.


----------

